# Windows Client can not connect to MPD5



## CrueL (Jun 20, 2013)

A Windows client (IP 192.168.0.13) is not connected to MPD5 (FreeBSD 9.1), please help.

Here is what MPD says (errors marked)

```
[CMD]root@FreeBSD:/usr/local/etc/mpd5 # mpd5[/CMD]
Multi-link PPP daemon for FreeBSD

process 2662 started, version 5.6 (root@localhost 00:04 13-Apr-2013)
web: listening on 0.0.0.0 5006
[L2TP] Bundle: Interface ng0 created
L2TP: waiting for connection on 0.0.0.0 1701
[L2] [L2] Link: OPEN event
[L2] LCP: Open event
[L2] LCP: state change Initial --> Starting
[L2] LCP: LayerStart
L2TP: Initiating control connection 0x28805e08 0.0.0.0 0 <-> 172.18.224.14 1701
L2TP: Control connection 0x28805e08 10.176.14.189 44117 <-> 172.18.224.14 1701 connected
[L2] L2TP: Incoming call #4530000 via control connection 0x28805e08 initiated
[L2] L2TP: Call #4530000 connected
[L2] Link: UP event
[L2] LCP: Up event
[L2] LCP: state change Starting --> Req-Sent
[L2] LCP: SendConfigReq #1
[L2]   ACFCOMP
[L2]   PROTOCOMP
[L2]   MRU 1500
[L2]   MAGICNUM dc9301cc
[L2] LCP: rec'd Configure Request #1 (Req-Sent)
[L2]   MRU 1460
[L2]   AUTHPROTO PAP
[L2]   MAGICNUM e235579e
[L2] LCP: SendConfigAck #1
[L2]   MRU 1460
[L2]   AUTHPROTO PAP
[L2]   MAGICNUM e235579e
[L2] LCP: state change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
[L2] LCP: rec'd Configure Ack #1 (Ack-Sent)
[L2]   ACFCOMP
[L2]   PROTOCOMP
[L2]   MRU 1500
[L2]   MAGICNUM dc9301cc
[L2] LCP: state change Ack-Sent --> Opened
[L2] LCP: auth: peer wants PAP, I want nothing
[L2] PAP: using authname "0897284072"
[L2] PAP: sending REQUEST #1 len: 26
[L2] LCP: LayerUp
[L2] rec'd proto IPCP during authenticate phase
[L2] PAP: rec'd ACK #1 len: 5
[L2] LCP: authorization successful
[L2] Link: Matched action 'bundle "L2TP" ""'
[L2] Link: Join bundle "L2TP"
[L2TP] Bundle: Status update: up 1 link, total bandwidth 64000 bps
[L2TP] IPCP: Open event
[L2TP] IPCP: state change Initial --> Starting
[L2TP] IPCP: LayerStart
[L2TP] IPCP: Up event
[L2TP] IPCP: state change Starting --> Req-Sent
[L2TP] IPCP: SendConfigReq #1
[L2TP]   IPADDR 10.176.14.189
[L2TP]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[L2TP] IPCP: rec'd Configure Reject #1 (Req-Sent)
[L2TP]   COMPPROTO VJCOMP, 16 comp. channels, no comp-cid
[L2TP] IPCP: SendConfigReq #2
[L2TP]   IPADDR 10.176.14.189
[L2TP] IPCP: rec'd Configure Nak #2 (Req-Sent)
[L2TP]   IPADDR 212.92.173.103
[L2TP]     212.92.173.103 is OK
[L2TP] IPCP: SendConfigReq #3
[L2TP]   IPADDR 212.92.173.103
[L2TP] IPCP: rec'd Configure Ack #3 (Req-Sent)
[L2TP]   IPADDR 212.92.173.103
[L2TP] IPCP: state change Req-Sent --> Ack-Rcvd
[L2TP] IPCP: rec'd Configure Request #2 (Ack-Rcvd)
[L2TP]   IPADDR 92.242.92.246
[L2TP]     92.242.92.246 is OK
[L2TP] IPCP: SendConfigAck #2
[L2TP]   IPADDR 92.242.92.246
[L2TP] IPCP: state change Ack-Rcvd --> Opened
[L2TP] IPCP: LayerUp
[L2TP]   212.92.173.103 -> 92.242.92.246
[L2TP] IFACE: Up event
Incoming L2TP packet from 192.168.0.13 1701 //!!!ERROR!!!
L2TP: No link with requested parameters was found //!!!ERROR!!!
```
Below are all the configs. ...
mpd.conf

```
startup:
        set web self 0.0.0.0 5006
        set web disable auth
        set web open
default:
        load L2TP
L2TP:
        set ippool add poolx 192.168.0.2 192.168.0.10
        create bundle template B
        set iface enable proxy-arp
        set ipcp dns 10.10.0.6
        set ipcp ranges 192.168.0.1/0 ippool poolx
        create bundle static L2TP
        set bundle disable compression
        set bundle disable round-robin
        set bundle disable encryption
        set bundle disable crypt-reqd
        set bundle disable bw-manage
        set bundle disable ipv6cp
        set bundle enable ipcp
        set ipcp yes vjcomp
        set iface idle 0
        set iface enable tcpmssfix
        set iface up-script /usr/local/etc/mpd5/up.sh
        set iface down-script /usr/local/etc/mpd5/down.sh
        create link static L2 l2tp
        set link action bundle L2TP
        set link accept chap-md5
        set link mtu 1460
        set link latency 0
        set link max-redial 0
        set link redial-delay 60
        set link keep-alive 10 75
        set l2tp peer tp.internet.beeline.ru
        set auth authname *******
        set auth password *******
        set link enable incoming
        open
```
up.sh

```
#!/bin/sh
gw=`netstat -rn | awk '$1=="default"{print $2}'`
route delete $4
route add $4 $gw
route delete default
route add $8 $gw
route add default $4
echo $4 > /tmp/mpd_dr
echo $gw > /tmp/mpd_gw
sleep 20
```
down.sh

```
#!/bin/sh
dr=`cat /tmp/mpd_dr`
gw=`cat /tmp/mpd_gw`
route delete $dr
route delete default
route add default $gw
#rm -f /tmp/mpd_dr
#rm -f /tmp/mpd_gw
```
mpd.secret

```
mpd.secretuser    pass
uzver   pass
```
rc.conf

```
hostname="FreeBSD"
keymap="ru.koi8-r.kbd"
ftpd_enable="YES"
gateway_enable="YES"
ifconfig_dc0=" inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
sshd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="NO"
ifconfig_fxp0="DHCP"
```


```
[CMD]root@FreeBSD:/usr/local/etc/mpd5 # netstat -rn[/CMD]
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            92.242.92.246      UGS         0       32    ng0
10.0.0.0/8         10.176.12.1        UGS         0       35   fxp0
10.176.12.0/22     link#6             U           0        0   fxp0
10.176.14.189      link#6             UHS         0        0    lo0
78.107.196.0/22    10.176.12.1        UGS         0        0   fxp0
88.81.44.140       link#10            UHS         0        0    lo0
92.242.92.246      10.176.12.1        UGHS        0        0   fxp0
127.0.0.1          link#9             UH          0        0    lo0
172.18.224.14      10.176.12.1        UGHS        0       75   fxp0
172.18.224.109     10.176.12.1        UGHS        0       89   fxp0
192.168.0.0/24     link#7             U           0     2919    dc0
192.168.0.1        link#7             UHS         0        0    lo0

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire
::/96                             ::1                           UGRS        lo0
::1                               link#9                        UH          lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0/96                 ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::/10                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
fe80::%dc0/64                     link#7                        U           dc0
fe80::208:a1ff:fe9a:1e7d%dc0      link#7                        UHS         lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     link#9                        U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#9                        UHS         lo0
fe80::%ng0/64                     link#10                       U           ng0
fe80::20c:76ff:fe17:feb7%ng0      link#10                       UHS         lo0
ff01::%dc0/32                     fe80::208:a1ff:fe9a:1e7d%dc0  U           dc0
ff01::%lo0/32                     ::1                           U           lo0
ff01::%ng0/32                     fe80::20c:76ff:fe17:feb7%ng0  U           ng0
ff02::/16                         ::1                           UGRS        lo0
ff02::%dc0/32                     fe80::208:a1ff:fe9a:1e7d%dc0  U           dc0
ff02::%lo0/32                     ::1                           U           lo0
ff02::%ng0/32                     fe80::20c:76ff:fe17:feb7%ng0  U           ng0
```


```
[CMD]root@FreeBSD:/usr/local/etc/mpd5 # ifconfig[/CMD]
fxp0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=2009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:0c:76:17:fe:b7
        inet 10.176.14.189 netmask 0xfffffc00 broadcast 10.176.15.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
dc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:08:a1:9a:1e:7d
        inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        inet6 fe80::208:a1ff:fe9a:1e7d%dc0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x9
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ng0: flags=88d1<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1460
        inet 88.81.44.140 --> 92.242.92.246 netmask 0xffffffff
        inet6 fe80::20c:76ff:fe17:feb7%ng0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


----------

